# teething



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

when oh when does the teething end? I know it will be a long time from now as lily is only 12 wks. She is starting to stain and the eye crusties are soo grosssss!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

:tumbleweed:

I had a couple of teething questions myself. I'll add couple of questions and we'll see if this can stay on the new posts section for some answers. :confused1:

My Lilly is 1 year and 2 months, she did not have a lot of staining but just recently (a week or so) it has started up. So I was wondering how long will they take to get the adult teeth in. Here is what I have noticed/done. Recently (last month) I have been changing her food to the Dr. Harveys food (switched between both kinds) and about 3 weeks ago one of her teeth came out (baby teeth). So it is possible she is still teething right?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

cyndrae said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> I had a couple of teething questions myself. I'll add couple of questions and we'll see if this can stay on the new posts section for some answers. :confused1:
> 
> My Lilly is 1 year and 2 months, she did not have a lot of staining but just recently (a week or so) it has started up. So I was wondering how long will they take to get the adult teeth in. Here is what I have noticed/done. Recently (last month) I have been changing her food to the Dr. Harveys food (switched between both kinds) and about 3 weeks ago one of her teeth came out (baby teeth). So it is possible she is still teething right?


By over 1yr of age, she should be done teething. If you saw a baby tooth come out recently, then she is obviously still teething I guess, but is there a reason why you haven't had her teeth pulled? Retained baby teeth can cause overcrowding of the permanent teeth and can lead to dental problems. Also, baby teeth that haven't fallen out on their own can start to basically rot in their mouth promoting infection and disease.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

We had teeth pulled in January when he was spayed. And actually they ended up putting stitches in at that time. So I think these are the teeth from those spots. How to explain....not the front teeth but not the way in the back. When I open her mouth I can see them poking through the skin. I brush her teeth several times a week so I don't think there is any dental issues she might be a late bloomer in the teeth department.


----------

